# Them Leisure Battery Things Again!



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Managed to get away last weekend and found the two leisure batteries in the Winnie had gone down over the first night with very little useage.

I confess to having not looked after them and topped up a bit late! So very likely my fault that they are on the way out!

Was going to go for the Elecsol batteries but not keen on having to keep checking and topping up! So thought I might go for this company:

http://www.batmanuk.com/index.html

And part way down the page you will see:

M135 135 Ah SEALED MARINE BATTERY
(345mm L x 175mm W x 275mm H) (42.5 Kg) £84.00 + vat

Seems a good price to me and includes delivery! Not interested in the magic eye so that is a saving.

Usual question, has anyone used this company/battery?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris 

Sorry, haven't used this company or battery. I did use Elecsol in the last motorhome but frankly IMO I don't think they are worth the extra money. 

I now only buy the cheapest flooded lead acid I can find, the four 85ah I have were fitted two years ago, total cost £120 , still going strong with quite heavy usage. 

If I was going to up-grade (read, spend more cash) I would look at buying four Trojan 6v x 190ah, T605, they are AFAIK proper traction batteries and are more tollerant to deep discharge..


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for that. I see the company I mentioned do them:

http://www.batmanuk.com/trojan.htm

A lot more money than I was going to pay! Will look at physical size as well when I get home.

Maybe as I do not expect to keep the RV for more than a few years before upgrading I may just buy the ones I mentioned. They seem to be good value at 135 AH!

Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Thanks for that. I see the company I mentioned do them:
> 
> ...


Just be careful lifting them in and out 42.5 kg is more than a single man's lift (just one of those silly H&S regulations  )

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Sorry, haven't used this company or battery. I did use Elecsol in the last motorhome but frankly IMO I don't think they are worth the extra money.
> 
> ...


There is one little problem with traction batteries well two related ones really. The first is that they don't get to their designed capacity until they have had ten deep discharge and charge cycles. The second is that they don't like being float charged they thrive on charge/discharge.

The Chemistry of the plates is subtly altered to make the plates physically stronger. Ideal for a forklift gets 10 cycles in ten days and with no suspension gets thumped about a bit.

Regards Frank


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Frank on getting a guided tour of a windmill last year we were told that until you could carry 2cwt of corn from the bottom to the top you didn't get man's wages. 8O no H&S then (thank god)

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

olley said:


> hi Frank on getting a guided tour of a windmill last year we were told that until you could carry 2cwt of corn from the bottom to the top you didn't get man's wages. 8O no H&S then (thank god)
> 
> Olley


...and what was the life expectancy of a farmworker then?

Regards Frank


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> ...and what was the life expectancy of a farmworker then?
> Regards Frank










I don't have the faintest idea, but from the stories I read of those times, life then was short and sweet.... lots of love and cider... I think many of todays stressed out folk would willingly swap









mike


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Got what I think was a bargain from Pheonix batterys at the Newark Show
135 amp Marine/Liesure batteries £45.00 each, he will be at the peterborough show or is based near Kettering give or take 10 miles
Geo
PS they have the green eye also


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Geo,

Found them at the show, but searched the internet for Phoenix Batteries Ltd and cannot find them. Any contact details, web site etc?

Regards

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris Phoenix Batteries 07919 350612 or 07792 513447 no web site shown on their business card.

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Olley,

Thanks for that. I guess he must be Godfrey Patton then:

http://www.caravans-for-sale.co.uk/adverts/161/16149/

Will give him a call later.

Regards

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris you will get his wife, Godfrey died last week. Just been talking to her about my own batteries.

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Olley,

What a sad tale!

Is she still running the business?

Or is there a specific office number I can call tomorrow?

Regards

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi chris, sorry never saw your reply, yes she is still running the business, same numbers as I listed above.

Just 1/2 hour I ago bought three 180amp sealed deep cycle batteries for £100 each of her. extra £25 for next week delivery or wait till Peterborough. Can't wait. :lol: 

Nice lady recommend her.

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Olley,

Thanks for info, will contact in morning.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris:

I have two 6V batteries in series ( Winnebago Brave) and very pleased with this arrangement. They are standard, nothing special and at least 8 years old. If you have the space look for two 6V batteries.
Regards
John


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Geo said:


> Got what I think was a bargain from Pheonix batterys at the Newark Show
> 135 amp Marine/Liesure batteries £45.00 each, he will be at the peterborough show or is based near Kettering give or take 10 miles
> Geo
> PS they have the green eye also


NOW I know who bought the 135 amp batteries, none left when I got there :evil: :evil: . I have ordered some for Peterborough :lol: :lol:

Vince


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*6v batteries*

we have problems managing on battery, we have 3 11oamps, we limit what we use ie 12volt tv etc . do you recommend 6v batteries and maybe a marine charger .


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Redwell
I can only say from my experience as well as some battery specialists that 6V batteries in series are the best choice. In particular if you have space for these batteries. Also I threw the battery charger away and replaced it by a marine battery charger i.e. a Mastervolt with two outlets one for my two 6V batteries and a 3 Amp outlet for the starter battery.As said before the 6V batteries are at least 8 to 10 years old. The are of the wet old fashioned type and need distilled water from time to time. I was told that fork lift truck batteries or golf car batteries are a good choice. I leave the charger connected to the batteries and a 240V source all the time. If you still have 110V you can also buy 110V battery chargers. Frequency is no problem. Majority of the marine chargers can and must cope with all kind of electrical properties all over the world. 
Hope I could be of any help.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im quite partial to Numax batteries. They stock them at my local caravan shop and they seem very heavy duty for the money. 2 year guarantee and can be used for cranking too, so good to join into engine starting loop in an emergency.

Here's a link to them:

http://www.tayna.co.uk/item/3672/0/...Leisure-Battery--12V-113Ah-1000MCA-page1.html

Here's my local shop who stocks them, but doesn't have them on their website yet:

http://www.magnummobiles.co.uk

BTW, magnums are cheaper than Tayna.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I have been reading this post and wondered if anyone could help with my queerie as my mate is unavailable at the moment
I have a 
CBE-CB 513 SWITCH MODE BATTERY CHARGER
will this be able to charge 2x 110ah l/batts? if i want to add another to my 1 x 110 ah 
terry
sorry specs upside down


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A total of 220Ah probably quoted at the 10hr rate so say 200Ah at 3hr rate divide by 10 to give maximum charging rate of 20A so I would say a qualified yes to a 13A charger or perhaps yes but slow. Personally I'd want a 30A charger.

However I would also want a 3 stage charger and would buy two new 110Ah not add one.

Regards Frank

PS some assumptions made really need to see battery spec as well


----------

